# Creative Cookery Cornish Hens with Cherry Glaze



## abjcooking (Dec 22, 2004)

hens
salt and pepper
1/2 cup butter

WHITE WINE SAUCE
1/2 cup white wine
1/2 cup orange juice
1/4 cup melted butter

WILD RICE DRESSING
1 cup wild rice
1 cup white rice
7 cups water
1 t. salt
livers from hens
1/4 cup butter
1 med. onion chopped
1/2 lb. mushrooms, sliced
1/3 cup slivered almonds
parsley
thyme
marjoram

CHERRY GLAZE
1 can pitted tart water packed cherries
1 1/2 T. cornstarch
1 T. current jelly
zest 1/2 orange
orange juice

Wash hens.  Salt and pepper cavity.  Fill hens with rice dressing (recipe below).  Do not pack too tight.  Fasten skin together with skewers or tooth picks.  Place hens in shallow roasting pan, breast side up.  Mix salt and pepper with 1/2 cup of butter and pour over.  Place in 425 degree oven for 20 minutes basting with wine sauce.  Reduce heat to 350 degree and roast for 30 minutes more basting every 15 minutes.  Serve with cherry glaze.

White wine sauce:  Combine all ingredients and mix well

Wild Rice Dressing: Wash wild rice thoroughly.  Pour into boiling, salted water.  Cover.  Cool 14 minutes.  Add white rice and cook an additional 30 minutes.  Melt butter, saute onion and muchrooms, stir in liver, almonds and continue to saute.  Add drained rice and season with thyme, parsley salt and pepper and marjoram.

Cherry Glaze: Drain cherries reserving liquid.  To liquid, add cornstarch, current jelly, and zest of orange.  Heat and cook untio thick.  If necessary, thin with orange juice.  Add cherries and serve in a sauce bowl.


----------

